# Win Server 2003 imaging



## tomiboi (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm looking for the best free app to create an image of drive C and then move it to new hard drive that will be the main OS drive.

What's the best imaging/cloning and restore application?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I recommend Acronis, the trial version in fully functional for 15 days.
http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/trueimage/

Another free version many say is good, is Macrium Reflect, not sure what the limitations are (if any) for the Free version.
http://www.macrium.com/reflectfree.asp

Maxtor and Seagate offer a free version of Acronis, but it only works if one of their drives is present in the system.

Maxtor
http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=7add8b9c4a8ff010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

Seagate
http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=d9fd4a3cdde5c010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

.

.


----------



## laristech (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree on Acronis. I used Acronis on all of our customers servers.


----------



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

I would also like to add my agreement with the Acronis imaging suite. 

I have used their home and business products and they have worked very well for me. In the past I've used their business 'Image Echo with Universal Remote' to move the C-part of a IBM x226 Server to a HP ML-350 G5 without any issue!


----------

